# "TSG - Dirt Helm Solid" vs. "Pro-Tec - B2 Bike Helm"



## *5cHuLL3* (7. November 2005)

welchen der beiden helme soll ich mir leisten?
ich überleg entweder den: TSG - Dirt Helm "Solid" 
oder
den: Pro- Tec - B2 Bike Helm 
zu kaufen.

was mir bei dem TSG ins auge sticht is der preis, jetz wollt ich fragen ob's da irgendwelche qualitätsmängel gibt bei dem preis?
bei der beschreibung steht das er "etwas tiefgeschnittener als andere helme" ist. 
soll das heißen das er im nacken nur tiefgschnittener ist oder auch insgesamt also vorne und an der seite?

den pro- tec hat nen kumpel von mir, der is natürlich klasse wie ich finde.
gibs da irgendwelche manko's?


welchen der beiden helme würdet ihr euch kaufen oder mir epfehlen?
gibt es noch andere alternativen?, aber ich wäre für einen der beiden?

hauptsächlich würde ich gerne wissen was gegen den TSG spricht.


edieth: hat jemand von euch einen der beiden helme und kann darüber berichten?


----------



## sidekicker (7. November 2005)

ja ch hab den tsg und naja ka find n gut so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aurelio (7. November 2005)

Ich habe den Protec B2 Bike in schwarz. Super Helm, zudem der einzigste der mir gepasst hat (Kopfumfang 62cm). Das einzige was nervt ist das sich nach und nach der Deckstoff der Polsterung abgelöst... ist aber wohl bei fast allen Helmen so.


----------



## sidekicker (7. November 2005)

naja sind wohl beide sehr gut ! ich würde da etz nach n preis gehn !  ^^


----------



## *5cHuLL3* (7. November 2005)

und das war ebend das was mich stutzig gemacht hat.
wusste das TSG sowieso super helme macht und der helm für den preis is echt super.

jetz nochmal zu der frage mit dem "etwas tiefgeschnittener als andere helme", inwiefern is der tiefgeschnittener und wo ?
also nur im nacken oder auch an den seiten und vorne?

also werd ich mir wahrscheinlich den TSG besorgen.

Danke


----------



## D.S.G (7. November 2005)

*5cHuLL3* schrieb:
			
		

> also werd ich mir wahrscheinlich den TSG besorgen.


mach das    
Kannste echt nichts falsch machen!


----------



## fivepole (7. November 2005)

Yo, nimm den TSG. Bei dem Preis eine gute Wahl. Hab auch nen TSG, bin zufrieden und der war damals teurer.


----------



## anulu (7. November 2005)

isses denn sinnvoll sich en helm übers inet zu bestellen? von der passform her unn so?!


----------



## sidekicker (7. November 2005)

ja bei den meisten halbschalenhelmen kamma ja die polster wechseln ! ich hab z.B. den tsg bei parano bestellt und hallt bei größe jugendlich angegeben 




Bei Helmen gelten folgende Größenangaben:

- Größe S = Kopfumfang 53 cm bis 56 cm
- Größe M = Kopfumfang 56 cm bis 58 cm
- Größe L = Kopfumfang 58 cm bis 60 cm
- Größe XL = Kopfumfang 60 cm bis 62 cm

naja so is des ^^


----------



## occas (12. Dezember 2005)

ich wollt mir jetzt auch den alk13 kaufen,

doch stimmen die größenangaben von http://www.gsbmx.de/ ??? -nicht dass ich ihn dann wieder auf meine kosten zurückschicken muss wie mal nen pro-tec...

das sind die angaben für den helm:

Größe S = 51cm-52 
Größe M = 53cm-54cm 
Größe L = 55cm-57cm.


----------



## sidekicker (12. Dezember 2005)

ja nach meinem wissen is des offt verschieden irgendwie wie bei schuhen (aber da sind doch meistens die wechselbaren solster dabei)  



bei parano stehen die angaben (siehe beitrag bissel weiter oben ) und die sollen für alle gilten !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sPuTn!k (12. Dezember 2005)

hab den tsg sehr guter helm, mit tiefer geschnitten glaub nur hinten.
mess deinen kopfumfang dann gucken was passt, und wennnicht eben umtauschen.


----------



## sidekicker (12. Dezember 2005)

jo eben die lösung !^^ mess doch einfach deinen kopf !  ^^


----------



## occas (12. Dezember 2005)

geile idee.. nee war nur iritiert durch die abweichenden größen angaben aber jetzt bin ich darüber im klaren. danke


----------



## *5cHuLL3* (13. Dezember 2005)

hab den TSG vor einiger zeit schon bestellt.
passen tut er und sitz auch gut.
aber wie er im "einsatz" is kann ich noch nich sagen weil ich den erst zu weihnachten bekomm.


----------



## Biker-Felix (13. Dezember 2005)

ich fahre auch seit längerer zeit den TSG! also mir gefällt er recht gut! das mit der größe dürfte auch kein prob sein weil zwei unterschiedliche polster mitgeschickt werden! für den preis is er allemale in ordnung!


----------

